# Seniors, Do You Still Have Clocks With Hands In Your Home, or Are They All Digital?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

We have two small clocks in the house that still have hands, and one larger clock that looks similar to a grandfather's clock.  These come in handy when there's a power-outage, and all the digitals go haywire.

Do you still have the old fashioned clocks in your home?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, both kinds but most are battery operated.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We have two small clocks in the house that still have hands, and one larger clock that looks similar to a grandfather's clock.  These come in handy when there's a power-outage, and all the digitals go haywire.
> 
> Do you still have the old fashioned clocks in your home?



I like my big, kitchen type clock I have in my room above my desk.  I also have a cool digital that shines the time up on the ceiling above my bed.  I love that for some reason, lol  And it shines purple


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2014)

I like the one we have in our bedroom. It projects the time on the ceiling in big red letters.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

All the clocks at home are digital only by chance and not design.  I do have an old military 24hr clock that died but I keep it any way . . .     It's only correct once each day.

At work, there were a lot of clocks with hands on the walls that I could glance at and know how how time was flying . . . or not.  But, as each one died they have not been replaced.  It's that stupid idea that everyone has a phone or is on the computer and can check the time.  When I'm working, I would rather glance up at the large clock on the wall and see the time.  @#%^&*!!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 6, 2014)

I've got a 'Westminster chime' 8 day wall clock.  It keeps time to within a few seconds a week - as long as I remember to wind it.
I'd love to have a long case (grandfather) clock, but I'm not sure what room I'd put it in.
I've got a digital clock / radio in my bedroom - but it's functional rather than nice to look at.


----------



## Justme (Apr 6, 2014)

We have a lot of clocks of different sorts in our home. It takes ages to change the times on them, twice a year, when they go forward or back!


----------



## maxHR (Apr 6, 2014)

I have this little Lorus travel clock, best clock i have ever owned, incredible battery life.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a large wall clock with chimes but it is battery operated. I got it for 25 years with the company I ended up staying with for 41 years.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 6, 2014)

We have a mixture of clocks.

Two of them are always correct as they are adjusted constantly by radio signals.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

My bedside clock actually talks to me.."The time is  now 7:15 AM eastern standard time,get the hell up".


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> My bedside clock actually talks to me.."The time is  now 7:15 AM eastern standard time,get the hell up".



Does it say, "OUCH!" when you throw it across the room???


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 6, 2014)

The microwave, TV, computer, car, alarm clock, stove, and stereo all have digital. The clocks we've bought to put on walls, ones that sit on tabletops and wristwatches worn by my husband & myself all have 3 hands (hour, minute & second).


----------



## rt3 (Apr 6, 2014)

Whew, for a moment I thought that said "Do you Glocks with Hands,"


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Does it say, "OUCH!" when you throw it across the room???



NO but the 2 cats scream like hell.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> NO but the 2 cats scream like hell.



Ahh, yes.  The snooze feature...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I have a large wall clock with chimes but it is battery operated. I got it for 25 years with the company I ended up staying with for 41 years.



My small one that looks like a grandfather clock chimes also, and it's a company clock, forgot which anniversary it was for, was with them for over 30 years.  I stopped putting a battery in the chime section though, didn't like hearing it at night.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

My folks had a cuckoo clock that scared the heck outta me when I was little.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> My folks had a cuckoo clock that scared the heck outta me when I was little.



that at reminds me when my son was stationed in Germany, back in the 70s, he send us a beautiful hand made cockoo clock from the Black Forest. One night we heard this crash and got up to investigate. Our beautiful clock had pulled away from the wall and lay in a hundred pieces. Needless to say, we were very upset.

My favorite clock now, pictured, plays a different tune on the hour. There are four different tunes. During the holidays we can switch to three different Christmas songs. Bought it online several years ago and still works fine. Digital clocks on microwave, stove, DVR box. A regular clock in kitchen and in bedroom we have a clock that projects the time on the ceiling which is very handy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice clock Pappy, didn't know they could play different tunes, lol.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very nice clock Pappy, didn't know they could play different tunes, lol.




SeaBreeze, if you google Small World clocks, you'll see many different types.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

We have a variety of the two.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 16, 2020)

Got two radio controlled analogue clocks,5 other ones plus two digital ones.I like to know what the time is.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2020)

digging up really old threads @Aunt Marg   ...

per Pappy's post above .. I have a Christmas clock I get out at the holidays.  It plays a snippet  of several Christmas songs,  a different one every hour.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 16, 2020)

Have both all over the house.
Through the years, have come across young people and kids, and the odd adult.......cannot read a clock with hands. OMG. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 16, 2020)

Both.


----------



## Chet (Oct 16, 2020)

I have two wall clocks with hands and a wind up alarm with hands I got at a house sale for old time's sake. I actually got tired of winding it so batteries must have spoiled me. The rest are digital. I find myself translating the digital time into positions of the hands in my head. That's how an old dog deals with new a trick.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 16, 2020)

I have a digital that acts like one of the old wind up clocks. Don't use it, the fake tick tock is too loud. I have it in the spare room.


----------



## Della (Oct 16, 2020)

We have both kinds but I haven't set my alarm in years.  My dog gives me a face washing every morning at six. That started when I had to give my diabetic cat a shot at six.  Nothing makes a dog more happy to get up than to go give the cat a shot!


----------



## win231 (Oct 16, 2020)

I have two clocks with hands, but neither work; they're just decorative.
Several others are digital - on the stove, on the clock radio & on the two thermostats.
I just realized I also have no watches that aren't digital.  Well, who needs a bunch of moving parts?


----------



## Bethea (Oct 16, 2020)

We switched to digital a few years ago.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2020)

I prefer clocks with hands.  It gives a sense of continuity. Digital makes it seem like there is no past or future.  I have one clock on my stove and one wall clock that have hands.    My wrist watch also has hands. The rest are digital.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 16, 2020)

Just a cell phone.   Clocks went away ten years ago along with the VCR and large computer monitor.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 16, 2020)

We have some of both.  My wristwatch is a Swiss made all-manual self winding watch.  Many these days have a large (for a watch) capacitor that stores electricity (i.e. solar, self winding, etc.) for use when there is no sun (solar) or the watch is sitting for some time (self-winding).  My watch is just like the "days of old" - all mechanical.  It has an "analog" dial.  I have had it for over 20 years and it has never stopped or otherwise caused me trouble.

Tony


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Just a cell phone.   Clocks went away ten years ago along with the VCR and large computer monitor.


I love my large monitor.  It easy to read, and I don't bend over and give myself backaches.


----------



## Devi (Oct 16, 2020)

Both. Digital on the computer; hands on my watch.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 16, 2020)

What's a clock?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)

*I have both kinds in my house.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> What's a clock?


My husband reminds me that "what's a clock" and "what's time" will be his new mantras as soon as he retires! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes I have one clock that has hands but I don't like it because it's hard for me to see what the hands are doing on the background that it's on and I'm taking of getting a new one.

The rest of the clocks that I have are digital but oh yes I have one other one that looks like a little house and it's an alarm clock.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 16, 2020)

I have both kinds as well, but in the kitchen if I want to check the time I always instinctively prefer to look at the big, old fashioned clock on the wall rather than the digital clock on the stove.  However, I also have the projection type clock that shines the time on my bedroom ceiling....it's digital and I really like it cos it's so convenient to know the time at night.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 17, 2020)

Just digital here.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 17, 2020)

The only digital ones are on my Bose radio/CD players
The one on my living room wall is a 'retirement clock' which I bought 2yrs before I retired
The 2nd hand shows the days of the week,so whenever I can't remember what day it is,I look at it which I've done a few times  over the yrs


----------



## charry (Oct 17, 2020)

All my clocks have hands....and are GPS Synchronized....
Don’t forget clocks go back next weekend 25th.....


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2020)

We have a variety of clocks including a grandfather clock but this wall clock is a fav 
It plays different tunes on the hour and can also play Christmas tunes


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband reminds me that "what's a clock" and "what's time" will be his new mantras as soon as he retires! LOL!



That can be an entire thread to discuss - time and managing it in retirement.  I understand the sentiment, and at first, tried to live that way.  Soon enough, I found that I needed structure or I would just sit around all day and waste away.  While I can't say this should be true for everybody, since we all have different personalities and needs, I began to see time in the same way that I remember seeing the ocean at the beach when I was growing up - a vast, endless entity in which I could become completely lost.

Once I had that realization, I started setting up a framework for myself.  At first, I made sure I got to bed at the same time every evening and got up at a certain time in the morning so I established sleep habits instead of staying up later and later, and then sleeping all day.  The problem with that for me is that when I slept and woke, drifted all over the place, so I ended up being tired all the time.

Then, I started setting goals for myself in my hobbies so I was accomplishing things and working toward another milestone, however small.  I began volunteer teaching ESL to adults through the public library system.  Unfortunately, that is now on hold indefinitely until this COVID-19 situation is resolved somehow.  I did get in several good years doing it prior to COVID-19 though.  That ESL expanded to teaching math and basic computer skills so that Immigrant people could function in our society.

With the onset of COVID-19, I still do all the above except the volunteer teaching.  Fortunately, for my wife and I, our hobbies do not rely on having to go out and mix with other people.  So, though we miss doing that, our world has not collapsed into suffering in isolation.

Anyway, that is my story, and please realize that in telling it, I am not saying everybody should do likewise, but instead simply reflect and "take what you need and leave the rest".

Tony


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

I have had this one for years Roman Numerals pendulum and  all.  It's powered by battery however and I have replaced the digital unit twice.  There's no way to fix something when it's digital and goes on the fritz.  But the units are not that expensive.  There used to be a clock repair guy in town and he repaired everything but he has retired.  I loved going to his shop.  It was like a journey in time.  One feature in his shop was a life size cutout of Humphrey Bogart. He had it wired with a remote and a speaker and it would say "Play it again".
People used to rent it out for parties and pose with it. I have a picture of him with it and I'll find it and post it.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Have both all over the house.
> Through the years, have come across young people and kids, and the odd adult.......cannot read a clock with hands. OMG. SERIOUSLY.


Ouch! In Ontario to pass the the seniors drivers test after you reach 80 years of age you have to draw a clock with the hands at 10 after 10.  
It's suppose to test cognitive ability.  Some people can't do it.
And we get a lecture from a very knowledgeable person who asks questions about driving and you don't get your license unless you have put up your hand at least once to answer the question.
The most frequent question people mistake is how to merge onto a highway.  
Her advice was.  If you are not comfortable in accellerating onto traffic, don't go there.
Also if you are not comfortable driving at night don't drive at night.
Driving at night you lose depth perception because all you see is lights coming toward you and some of them are so bright they blind you.  I don't know how people get away with those bright lights.  They are not standard.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 17, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I like the one we have in our bedroom. It projects the time on the ceiling in big red letters.



That sounds horrific to this lifelong insomniac!   Standard advice for insomnia is not to check the time ...it gets obsessive.  Much less the thought of glowing red numbers on the ceiling.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> That sounds horrific to this lifelong insomniac!   Standard advice for insomnia is not to check the time ...it gets obsessive.  Much less the thought of glowing red numbers on the ceiling.


Right on.  I wake up a few times at night and I don't want to know the time.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 17, 2020)

We have several, of both, scattered throughout the house.  We have 4 old clocks dating back as far as 100 years ago, and a grandfather clock I built back in the 1970's....all of which still work.


----------



## Jules (Oct 17, 2020)

charry said:


> Don’t forget clocks go back next weekend 25th.....


Double check this where you live.  In North America, it’s Nov 1st.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

Both. Plus I have an analog watch.  I generally prefer analog clocks, but like the lighted digital display when it's dark outside.


----------



## Jules (Oct 17, 2020)

There’s one clock with hands.  I have three watches with hands, all are powered by light.  

My Apple Watch offered numerous faces.  I chose one with hands.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> That can be an entire thread to discuss - time and managing it in retirement.  I understand the sentiment, and at first, tried to live that way.  Soon enough, I found that I needed structure or I would just sit around all day and waste away.  While I can't say this should be true for everybody, since we all have different personalities and needs, I began to see time in the same way that I remember seeing the ocean at the beach when I was growing up - a vast, endless entity in which I could become completely lost.
> 
> Once I had that realization, I started setting up a framework for myself.  At first, I made sure I got to bed at the same time every evening and got up at a certain time in the morning so I established sleep habits instead of staying up later and later, and then sleeping all day.  The problem with that for me is that when I slept and woke, drifted all over the place, so I ended up being tired all the time.
> 
> ...


An absolutely lovely read this morning.

Thank you for sharing, Tony. 

P.S. It will be interesting to see where and if time applies in dear husbands and my life, after he calls it quits. I do know we have a lot to do, so boredom will definitely not be part of the equation.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 17, 2020)

My big kitchen clock has hands. Have kept this clock for many years.  If the power goes out its easy to keep track of the time since its a battery one.  Other one projects the temps inside and outside on the bedroom ceiling...its digital.


----------



## Jules (Oct 17, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Have both all over the house.
> Through the years, have come across young people and kids, and the odd adult.......cannot read a clock with hands. OMG. SERIOUSLY.


True.  

Also ask a young person the time.  It’s 7:45, not quarter to eight.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

I have both kinds. The one on the wall in my study (where I mostly use my laptop) is deliberately old-fashioned looking, almost like an old railroad clock. For some oddball reason, I like it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 17, 2020)

Jules said:


> True.
> 
> Also ask a young person the time.  It’s 7:45, not quarter to eight.



Well, in the military, it has always been 24 hour time, so you would have either 0745 hours or 1945 hours, and this was long before digital clocks.

I can see your point in that younger folk read digital clocks and read off the numbers, while many of us older folks, used to analog clocks, use the time phrases appropriate for that.  So my response, though agreeing, is simply adding another perspective to the mix.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> An absolutely lovely read this morning.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Tony.
> 
> P.S. It will be interesting to see where and if time applies in dear husbands and my life, after he calls it quits. I do know we have a lot to do, so boredom will definitely not be part of the equation.



Thanks Aunt Marg.  Please realize that what I described took place over a period of months, so you will likely have to wait for your husband to work it all out as he eases into retirement. 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Thanks Aunt Marg.  Please realize that what I described took place over a period of months, so you will likely have to wait for your husband to work it all out as he eases into retirement.
> 
> Tony


I can definitely see that, sort of like a winding-down period of adjustment before ones body settles into a format that works for them.

My husband often tells me, "I can taste the freedom already, even though I'm not quite there yet".


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2020)

I've got both.  The biggest one with hands is my wonderful German antique grandfather's clock.  Normally I am not fond of antiques at all, but old clocks, for some reason, really grab me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I've got both.  The biggest one with hands is my wonderful antique grandfather's clock.  Normally I am not fond of antiques at all, but old clocks, for some reason, really grab me.


I have always dreamed of owning a grandfather clock.

I am so envious of you, Butterfly.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 17, 2020)

Nope. Just the clock on my stove and of course, the computer and phone. I have good watches that I have not worn in years now.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2020)

Clocks with hands, in every room. Digital on stove and toaster oven. 3 wind-up battery operated watches.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a mixture of clocks. There's at least on wall clock in every room, except for my bedroom. In that I have two digital alarm clocks. I don't wake up easily. And the weird thing is I'm never on time. I have a wind up wall clock in the kitchen. I believe that if I can keep it going, by winding it, I won't die. So far, that's worked OK.


----------

